# adding Auzentech X-Meridian 7.1 2G sound card



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Auzentech X-Meridian 7.1 2G sound card...ordered and on it's way home...
Sound Processor & Major Components:
..C-Media CMI8788 Oxygen HD PCI Audio Processor 
..All I2S I/O pairs support 32-bit high-definition PCM data transfer and adjustable sample rate up to 192KHz 
..4pcs swappable OpAmps: JRC5532DD
..4pcs Digital to Analog Converters: AKM AK4396 120dB 192 kHz 24-Bit Advanced Multi-Bit Stereo Delta Sigma DAC. Max Audio Resolution Playback & Quality is 24-bit/192kHz in Stereo and 24-bit/192kHz in 7.1. 
..1pc Analog to Digital Converter: AKM AK5385 114dB 192 kHz 24-Bit Delta Sigma ADC. Max Recording Sampling Rate is 24-bit/192 kHz in Stereo.
..SPDIF Digital In/Out, optical & coax.

I've been downloading more and more hi-rez music (96/24) onto my computer. Every once and awhile I will add a hi-rez surround format or even higher hi-rez (192/24). The trouble is, I'm currently using an outboard USB-spdif converter (M-Audio Sonica) for my computer-to-AVR audio which will not pass hi-rez surround or 192/24 stereo.
So I have finally decided to upgrade to a good quality computer sound card and use it's analog outputs. This card appealed to me for price ($120), and it's decent components, decent software (bass management), and swappable OpAmps...
Very soon I will be ordering new OpAmps and BrownDog adapter to do a mod similar to the Guru's on pg10 .... http://www.guru3d.com/article/auzen-xmeridian-71-2g-soundcard-review/ ... 
3* LME49720 (dual opamps) ...to cover the font L/R, and surround L/R, and rear L/R channels.
1* LME49710 (single opamp) ...to cover the center channel.
1* OPA227 (single opamp) ...to cover the LFE/bass channel.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

welcome to the world of hi rez playback....many a OPamp out there to choose from....
I have some of these in my ASUS HDAV DELUXE and they sound awesome.... some good research/articles from this company too...

http://bursonaudio.com/burson_opamp.htm


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks, I've read some of that stuff in my search for my sound card and opamps.
Not that my AVR (Onkyo 706) is a slouch, but hopefully this sound card's DAC's and opamps will bring an improvement. I've looked online but can't get any specific info on the Onkyo's DAC's and opamps (other than the DAC's being Cirrus Logic, I think). I might have to open up my Onkyo and find out for myself, not that I would know whether they would be any better or not anyway.

Ordered all the opamps, adapter, and analog cables (40' each) Sunday. Can't wait.


----------

